# Rival Wi-Fli



## oldtrek716 (Jul 26, 2012)

My new road bike came with the 2013 Force groupset, including a standard crank (53-39) and 12-26 cogset. I love the bike and the gearing has been fine for the rollers I encounter on my usual rides. Looking ahead to next year, though, and I want to ride several century races, which means mountains in my area. I am concerned that 39-26 might be a bit much as my bailout and am considering buying a rival wi-fli RD and a 11-32 cogset. Besides probably needing a longer chain will this be enough of a switch, or do I also need to pony up for a compact crank? The UK sites carry a SRAM climber kit that includes cogset, RD and chain for @$200 and I will probably have my LBS do the install because I am new to indexed shifting and have never wrenched on a RD before. Trying to figure the most cost effective way of mountain rigging my ride so any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks and cheers!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the Force is also available in WiFLi.

yes, longer chain.

the 53-39 crank should be fine as the WiFLi chain wrap capacity is 37T:

(32-11) + (53-39) = 35T

a compact 50-34 is 37T


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Just get a compact crankset.

53x12 @ 90RPM = 31.2mph
50x12 @ 90RPM = 29.4mph
.
50x11 @ 90RPM = 32.1mph

Unless you are regularly in your 53x12, you aren't going to miss much going to a 50 big ring. And when you are ready for a new cassette, just get an 11-XX and get that extra 3mph top end back.

I run a compact front with an 11-28 rear (I've done a lot of mountains lately). Will probably swap the rear to a 12-27 or 12-26 when next I replace the cassette. I can spin up to 110 fairly comfortably, which is enough to keep me in a crazy fast paceline, otherwise above 30mph I am usually going downhill and just freewheel.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

oldtrek716 said:


> My new road bike came with the 2013 Force groupset, including a standard crank (53-39) and 12-26 cogset. I love the bike and the gearing has been fine for the rollers I encounter on my usual rides. Looking ahead to next year, though, and I want to ride several century *rides*, which means mountains in my area. I am concerned that 39-26 might be a bit much as my bailout and am considering buying a rival wi-fli RD and a 11-32 cogset. Besides probably needing a longer chain will this be enough of a switch, or do I also need to pony up for a compact crank? The UK sites carry a SRAM climber kit that includes cogset, RD and chain for @$200 and I will probably have my LBS do the install because I am new to indexed shifting and have never wrenched on a RD before. Trying to figure the most cost effective way of mountain rigging my ride so any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks and cheers!


ftfy
you should be fine getting those parts installed...you can use any level of SRAM derailleur depending on what you want to spend. . depending on the shop you have install the parts, you might get a frosty reception from them for bringing in parts you bought via the internet for what is probably the same as their wholesale. some shops don't care at all, some get downright pissy about people bringing in parts they didn't buy from them.


----------

